# Banned from UTOF?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When one is banned from UTOF, how long does it last?
Do those who are banned feel that the punishment changes their behavior?
Could you just go back on under another name from another computer?
Does being banned create more fishing time?


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

who would care? Just log in under an other username.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

riverwanderer said:


> who would care? Just log in under an other username.


What do you have a Phd. in DUMB?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey, mods, I'd double check the IP address of HighNDry (the supposed 17 year old scared young man looking for a fishing identity), and riverwanderer. Methinks they may be the same troll? Good to see you over here though.


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> riverwanderer said:
> 
> 
> > who would care? Just log in under an other username.
> ...


just kiss the some ass and you'll get back on.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Trolling?
I haven't used popgear for years!
I did take fatbass's advise and leave for a while but his Bigfoot post brought me back. 
I still have Frito on UTOF to heckle me.
When do you get out of jail?


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Trolling?
> I haven't used popgear for years!
> I did take fatbass's advise and leave for a while but his Bigfoot post brought me back.
> I still have Frito on UTOF to heckle me.
> When do you get out of jail?


cheech isnt ever going to get out, banned for life, no parole.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RAW, Wildnative, HighnDry, Riverwanderer,

I know that you have issues with me. I sent you an email. If you have a pair, you will respond and tell me what is really eating you. Sour grapes are always sour, so you might as well stop shoving them in your mouth.

Is this really a worthy thread here? Any fly fishing related topic?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gentlemen - I'm not sure what this has to do with anything. Take it up in the pm if you please. 

Thanks!

GaryFish


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Gentlemen - I'm not sure what this has to do with anything. Take it up in the pm if you please.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GaryFish


Thank you. I sent an email to him as I know him personally... I wonder if he'll respond.


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

my hell cheech, they are not all the same guy, relax some could you. And I know ???? and he is a fine guy. Did dooge get banned too?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

**** cheech you must have hit a nerve with this guy. Maybe he should google getting his panties out of a wad.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My apologies to Cheech and any others who feel offended.
I consider Cheech a friend and have responded by email to him.

Some days, I think I'm a wit and I'm not.
Some days I feel sarcastic and I'm not.
Some days I feel like a troublemaker and I am!

I'm sorry.


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> My apologies to Cheech and any others who feel offended.
> I consider Cheech a friend and have responded by email to him.
> 
> Some days, I think I'm a wit and I'm not.
> ...


HND, I was offended. I would feel a whole lot better if you could send a dozen of those twisted salmon flies that you tie, or I would take one really well tied crawdad imitation to go in my fly plate for local celebrity tyers.


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Just don't post about our mighty Jazz. :wink:


Is it illegal to post about the spazz, I mean jazz? If so I guess it wont be long until I will be getting hate mail from the moderators. _(O)_


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

riverwanderer said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies to Cheech and any others who feel offended.
> ...


Now this makes sense You two need to get out more.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I'm a bit of a Professional at gettin banned, idle hands is the devils playground, mix it with Vodka and give me a keyboard and all he!! breaks loose... I was banned from this very site for bringin trbl from another site on board here.... Now if you can do this they'll let ya back in but it's never the same, I'm always lookin over my shoulder to see if The Man is following me... :shock: _


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> When one is banned from UTOF, how long does it last?
> Do those who are banned feel that the punishment changes their behavior?
> Could you just go back on under another name from another computer?
> Does being banned create more fishing time?


I've been known to get myself banned a time or two. Never from UOTF -- which is odd, because that's the site that typically has had the most heated arguments. But, maybe I can be of some assistance to you:

1. how long? I guess that depends on your infraction. I would suspect a simple language issue would be resolved fairly quickly.
2. does the punishment change the behavior? No. Not at all. At least not for me.
3. Can you log in from another computer? It depends on how they are blocking you. If they blocked your username, then another computer won't help. If they block your IP address, then another computer will work, as long as that computer is at a different location. There was an issue a few years back where the BFT mods started banning IP addresses. What they failed to understand is that they were banning firewall ip's, not individual computer ip's. Instead of blocking individuals, they were blocking entire companies.
You could create a new username, but the mods can typically see that the username is the same person.
4. more fishing time? Not in my case. In my case it simply made me work more. I've never lost fishing time to a computer.

I've never had issues at UOTF. For the most part, Jason and Mike have run a good ship. They allow differing points of view, even when they differ from them. It's OK to question a mod, or admin, on UOTF without fear of being black-balled. However, BFT is a different story. Don't ever tell a mod that they are wrong, don't question them, and never, ever, ever disagree with anyone! They're like a bunch of sheep over there. If one of them turns and heads off in a different direction, they all go. There is no individual thought over there. Going against the grain gets you banned quickly there.

FWIW -- I still enjoy using those twisted foam hoppers. I caught a couple wild rainbows with them the other day...


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

HnD, you know I am kidding about being offended right :^) 

Cheech been out bass fishing lately? I went small mouth bass fishing the other day down on the bear river bottoms and ran across some bear crap along the river. Makes fishing exciting.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

riverwanderer said:


> HnD, you know I am kidding about being offended right :^)
> 
> Cheech been out bass fishing lately? I went small mouth bass fishing the other day down on the bear river bottoms and ran across some bear crap along the river. Makes fishing exciting.


Fly plate...

Fished bass mondee and banged a few of them on a pink senko.

Now that you are banned from UOTF you can talk about non-fly-fishing too


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

For this dumb old guy, what is the UTOF?

Like I need another forum...no, you're wrong...I'm not addicted!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.utahonthefly.com/

Some would call it Drama On The Fly... for good reason.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Well this post brings a little perspective for me on a few things. At least into a couple of heads.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Legend of the Eagle
As told by Marilyn Whirlwind
Episode 5.6, "Birds of a Feather"
On the rock at the cliff 
The eagle wasn't always the eagle. 
The eagle, before he became the eagle, was Ukatangi, the talker. 
Ukatangi talked and talked. It talked so much, it heard only itself. 
Not the river, not the wind, not even the wolf. 
The raven came and said, "The wolf is hungry. If you stop talking, you will hear him. The wind, too. 
And when you hear the wind, you will fly." 
So he stopped talking. 
And became it's nature, the eagle. 
The eagle soared, and it's flight said all it needed to say.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RnF said:


> http://www.utahonthefly.com/
> 
> Some would call it Drama On The Fly... for good reason.


That sounds about right; my own experience with fly fishermen on several occasions has been very self centered snooty folks, so drama queen could be an accurate description I think.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry -
I love Northern Exposure. The show, not the club. What a classic. One of the best shows ever.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was disappointed when it went off the air. I wonder if reruns are being broadcast somewhere, sometime?

Someone told me there is a show called "Men in Trees" that's similar to Northern Exposure. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My brother used to row the film crew down the river in WA. Didn't get paid much but got to eat free.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All the seasons of Northern Exposure are on DVD now. The Salt Lake County Library system has them. Many times, I've checked them out. One of the greatest shows ever.


----------



## riverwanderer (Aug 19, 2008)

I loved that show. I even took a small vacation once and went to the small town in Washington where they filmed it. I am still looking for a place like the BRICK. I have watched men in trees it is kind similar. I was very dissappointed when NE went off the air. Good tv is hard to find.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

At the same time, the show kind of played itself out. No reason to keep Flieshman in Alaska past the five years. It had a built-in closure. One of the best episodes ever though was "The Fling." I love a good fling.
[youtube:2kd2gut5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppShcRlJeZI&feature=related[/youtube:2kd2gut5]


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I just loved the way each character had his/her own unique personality. It was something they carried from episode to episode.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I once went to UTOF to see what it was all about, about 5 minutes into my viewing I realized that I had lost about half my IQ points. Didn't go back after that...... Stick to this site, the people tend to not rip into each other as often and actually talk about fishing trips and fishing related topics.


----------

